# Bulkhead Fittings



## webworm (29 Oct 2017)

Hi

Anyone know where I can get a bulkhead fitting like the one in the picture, ideally slip slip (no internal thread) in the UK. Several suppliers in the US.


----------



## GHNelson (29 Oct 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Fish-Tank-Aquarium-Connector-Pipe-Fittings-Aquarium-Uk/132276428820?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=48787&meid=e11429eeacaa44518074d140e93e5154&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=162726034157&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Feedback is not great!



hoggie


----------



## webworm (29 Oct 2017)

Thanks, It's the low profile front I'm after to get as flush to the aquarium glass as possible.


----------



## zozo (29 Oct 2017)

Search for Uniseal gaskets.. 

http://www.saltycritter.com/plumbing.htm

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifegard-Aquatics-Slip-Bulkhead-Fitting/dp/B0002DKAKA


----------



## webworm (29 Oct 2017)

zozo said:


> Search for Uniseal gaskets..


Nope not getting anything useful.


----------



## zozo (29 Oct 2017)

Sorry i edited at the same time you replied.. See links above..


----------



## GHNelson (29 Oct 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-Sizes-F...d=132276428820&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## webworm (29 Oct 2017)

@zozo - Thanks. Looks like getting them from the US is going to be cheaper.

@hogan53 - Nope still not got that nice flat front face.


----------



## zozo (29 Oct 2017)

webworm said:


> US is going to be cheaper



I hope the shipping cost won't spoil the fun.. But i know they are darn expensive.. I payed over €10 for a 25 mm grey pvc bulkhead. One size larges was over double the price and so on.


----------



## zozo (29 Oct 2017)

But you want the flat slip versions?
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Aqua...tor-Round-PVC-Industrial-LOT/32659770719.html


----------

